# Stockton Cycle Show Oct. 16th Stockton,Ca.



## slick (Sep 25, 2011)

This is the Stockton Cycle Show. Stockton,Ca. Held at the San Joaquin county fairgrounds on Oct.16th from 6am-3pm in conjunction with the car show/swap meet/model car show/swap meet/and the bike show and swap meet. The bicycle show is indoors and is rain or shine so be there! We will be holding a raffle with lots of bike parts and raffling off a custom built bike also built by me personally! Any further questions feel free to Pm me or call Tony. His number is on the flyer.  There will be numerous awards in many different categories so come on out and support this show!


----------



## slick (Oct 11, 2011)

BUMP!!!!!! There will be a large display of vintage bikes at the show from the Rolling Relics so come on out and see some rare bikes!!!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 12, 2011)

*Great bike show stockton*

THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR
IT ALSO  HAS A LARGE CUSTOM CAR SHOW 
AND A LARGE SWAP MEET WITH EVERY THING


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 13, 2011)

*Bike show and swap meet  stockton ca*

YOU DON"T WANT TO MISS IT
http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/slick1941/Photo588smallerPP.jpg


----------



## slick (Oct 13, 2011)

This will be an AWESOME SHOW!!! The giveaway bike i'm building is almost done!!!! BTW it's a custom vintage schwinn so bring lots of money for the raffle. There will be lots of other parts being raffled off as well from many of the local bike shop owners as well and their will also be bicycle show shirts that are hot off the presses for sale also. The Rolling Relics will have a HUGE display of vintage rare bikes. Did I mention there will be bike swap stuff there also? You might just find that special part you need for a project. And the 1 and only Adam   Karfer67 will be there pinstriping anything you want!!! Oya and Model cars in the adjacent building that our good friend Bob puts on that show so there is something for everyone here. Bring the family and come on out for LOTS of fun!! If you havn't noticed, i'm just a tad excited!!!


----------

